# It's here



## Popeye (Apr 5, 2012)

Need to go to the range and do some test firing. Needs a cleaning to get some of the extra shipping oils off of it first.


----------



## Jdholmes (Apr 5, 2012)

Good stuff...that's one hefty gun. Don't forget to post your range pics.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 5, 2012)

Never fired a hand cannon like that before. Gonna be interesting to be sure. How to tell my wife I bought it... That's gonna be interesting too.


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm so jealous! :LOL2: 

Don't tell her! :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 6, 2012)

I will tell your wife for you! :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye (Apr 6, 2012)

Heck, she told me several times to buy it. I kept saying no. This time I'll bring it up and she'll say go buy it (thinking I won't) and I'll say OK.


----------



## Jdholmes (Apr 6, 2012)

Haha...best way is to get it a little dirty and then let her see it...and be like, "Oh, I have had it for a coons age!"


----------



## Popeye (Apr 6, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> Haha...best way is to get it a little dirty and then let her see it...and be like, "Oh, I have had it for a coons age!"



That might work one some women, or maybe with my wife and fishing rods, But not a Stainless Steel pistol. She knows her way around firearms enough to know new and old and she knows what weapons we have. Told her I was going to look at guns with my buddy and mentioned the Judge. She "inferred' it would be acceptable if I considered buying one. Guess that's my in. Bad news is the gun ranges around here won't let me shoot shot shells inside. The closest outdoor range charges a hunk of money. Have to do some research.


----------



## Jdholmes (Apr 6, 2012)

Dang, that sucks...round here we can just go out into the desert somewhere.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 6, 2012)

Not much for unincorporated, unowned public land around here.


----------



## HANGEYE (Apr 6, 2012)

Popeye, bring it up to my place, you can stand on the front porch and blast away. =D> Heck, if you want to you can sit in the house and shoot out the window.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 6, 2012)

Popeye said:


> Never fired a hand cannon like that before. Gonna be interesting to be sure. How to tell my wife I bought it... That's gonna be interesting too.



I bought a new 9mm carbine rifle right around Valentines Day. I got my wife some earings and she said "I thought we weren't doing gifts?" I then went to my safe and brought up my new gun and told her this is what she bought me. She said "well played" and all is good.

As for telling your wife, I'll leave that up to you and Ahab to figure out. :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye (Apr 6, 2012)

Considering the other places I've found to shoot are nearly half that distance and have a hefty range fee, that's probably not that outrageous of an idea. And I just got off the phone with her and she has no problem with me getting it. Wonder what I'll buy next?


----------



## arkansasnative (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice gun! I have a stainless one with a 3 inch barrel...2.5" shells. Its alot more accrate than people give it credit for. The self defense round with the shot and 3 copper discs is actually pretty amazing. At least 2 of the discs would hit a 1x2 foot box from 20-30 steps. I really like it with the colts in it too!


----------



## Jdholmes (Apr 19, 2012)

If you are looking for a nice little plinker gun, I have been eyeing the colt 1911 .22's. 

Beautiful looking little guns with the same behaviors and feel of a true 1911 and you can shoot all day for pennies.


----------



## earl60446 (Apr 19, 2012)

Popeye said:


> Never fired a hand cannon like that before. Gonna be interesting to be sure. How to tell my wife I bought it... That's gonna be interesting too.



Most of the 45 long colt factory loads on the shelves are not really hand cannon loads because they are tamed way down to shoot in cowboy matches and in old guns not able to tolerate the potential of a 45 long colt full load which is equal to a 44 magnum (maybe a little more). Some manufacturers do make full loads though, CORBON is one, they are many times marked for TC Contender or Ruger Blackhawk only. Your gun will probably shoot the full loads ok too.

Tim


----------



## Popeye (Apr 20, 2012)

I wish there were places around where I live that you could go plinking. Getting too growed up and developed for that these days.


----------



## mcateercustom (Aug 21, 2012)

I had the snub nose version of this gun. You talk about bad!! These thing are great!


----------



## Popeye (Aug 21, 2012)

I just picked up a new Ruger SR9c last night






Last night I took it apart and cleaned it up from all the shipping grease and hope to get to the range today after my doctor appointment.


----------



## Brandon (Aug 21, 2012)

Popeye said:


> I just picked up a new Ruger SR9c last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice choice man.


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 21, 2012)

Popeye said:


> I just picked up a new Ruger SR9c last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great choice Andy, how did the Judge work out for you????


----------



## Popeye (Aug 21, 2012)

I really like both guns. The Judge has it's place (on top of my headboard loaded with 3 rounds 000 Buck and 2 rounds of 225gr JHP). Also is great in the field along the river bottom in Texas where the pesky water moccasins seem to hang out. SR9c will be my CCW weapon (when in states that honor my Utah non-res CCW permit), as my Star 30M is a little large for CCW.


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 22, 2012)

Popeye said:


> I really like both guns. The Judge has it's place (on top of my headboard loaded with 3 rounds 000 Buck and 2 rounds of 225gr JHP). Also is great in the field along the river bottom in Texas where the pesky water moccasins seem to hang out. SR9c will be my CCW weapon (when in states that honor my Utah non-res CCW permit), as my Star 30M is a little large for CCW.


Illinois is finally breaking down on CCW - McClean county states attorney whet on record in stating he will not prosecute UUW offense laws that are in opposition to the supreme courts ruling on second amendment rights.... the flood gate is opened, CCW will be a reality for Illinois soon - the last state to finally come around


----------



## Popeye (Aug 22, 2012)

As a former LEO, your opinion on CCW?


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 22, 2012)

Popeye said:


> As a former LEO, your opinion on CCW?



Never was in favor of it - didn't want everyone I dealt with to maybe have a gun... Still have mixed emotions about it actually. But the stats show overwhelmingly that states that have CCW have lower gun crimes BUT - ha, I always figured stats are manipulated - for instance, a state that changed to allow CCW doesn't have as many arrests for gun carrying offenses since it became legal - so, the arrests went down, thus, less gun offenses - thus lower gun related offenses in the stats??? = So. they claim that allowing CCW lowered the gun crimes = a misnomer? 

But, there are plenty of studies that show less gun violence in CCW states too - so, less arrests for gun violations, AND, apparently, less arrests for gun violence. - NOTE - the difference between gun VIOLATIONS and gun VIOLENCE!

It's hard for me to really weigh in on this topic since I carried for over 30 years and can still carry as a retired LEO nation wide under federal laws. 

Like earlier said - I carry legally all the time, not used to anyone being able to carry now - when working, I always worried about some shithead I was dealing with having a gun, now I have to worry about any upstanding citizen carrying - when drunk, high, road rage, etc. - just makes every situation a gun situation?

So, bottom line, I don't like the idea of everyone I come in contact with maybe having a gun, - Ha, I used to be the only one to have one - except the bad guys, now the tables have turned (or will be soon in Illinois) anyone might have one - and I only hope they are sensible about it???

Whew, long winded answer and not even sure if I explained my position well?? Ha, anyone else reading this must remember that I am in Illinois where gun carrying has never been a common practice or allowed, unlike most other states where it has always been the norm.. so, don't get on my case about it please - especially you Tennessee boys???


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 22, 2012)

Good news. We go to the Springfield mile motorcycle race every year and its always a pita to stop at the line to put the guns up.

The few leos I've talked to about it said it made them alittle more at ease when they see the permit. Trash ain't going to go threw all the trouble, $$, and time to legally carry a pistol, but I completely understand your position having to deal with trash on a daily basis.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 22, 2012)

Joe,

Understand your point of view. So you still carry right?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 22, 2012)

I carry concealed or open where and when I can in Illinois and open carry when visiting friends in Wisconsin.


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 22, 2012)

Popeye said:


> Joe,
> 
> Understand your point of view. So you still carry right?



I always have a gun in the door pocket of my car, I carry it on my person depending on where I am and what I am doing. So, not 100% of the time on my person, but it is always available


----------

